# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  Tournoi de Roland-Garros 2015

## illight

a y est c'est parti !


Alors, quels sont vos pronostics pour cette anne ?
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je sens qu'il va y avoir des surprises cette anne. j'espre des bonnes  ::mrgreen:: 

Mme si je rve, j'aimerai bien voir Nishikori ou Murray dans le carr final, mais je crois qu'ils sont dans la mme partie de tableau.

Au niveau franais, je vois bien Monfils, cette fois, aller loin  ::): 
En tout cas, pour moi c'est lui le meilleur sur Terre battue ct franais  ::): 

Et chez les filles, j'arrive pas trop  voir qui va aller loin  ::aie::

----------


## lper

C'est le froc de Nadal qui sort toujours gagnant en tout cas, quelle rsistance ! ::aie:: 

Non srieusement Djoko semble le plus fort, mais Murray pourrait bien tre la "surprise", depuis qu'il est mari, il n'a perdu aucun match encore.

Chez les femmes, dsol je regarde pas, c'est un peu trop lent ( part Sharapova mais bon elle a du le public hier je crois)... ::?:

----------


## illight

> Chez les femmes, dsol je regarde pas, c'est un peu trop lent ( part Sharapova mais bon elle a du le public hier je crois)...


Je ne regarde pas non plus, mais je suis de loin. Ce que je trouve bien chez les femmes, c'est que c'est quand mme plus dans l'incertitude au niveau de la finale. Chez les hommes on hsite entre 3-4 personnes, mais chez les femmes, personne n'a vraiment une suprmatie sur le circuit.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Chez les hommes on hsite entre 3-4 personnes, mais chez les femmes, personne n'a vraiment une suprmatie sur le circuit.


Serena Williams crase quand mme relativement tout sur son passage ...  19 grands Chelems (c'est 2 de plus que Federer)... Et Sharapova en tenante du titre (avec  son actif 5 grands chelems).

----------


## illight

Serena crase tout le monde, mais elle a parfois des gros passages  blanc  Roland Garros, et j'ai pas l'impression qu'elle soit en position de favorite cette anne.

Aprs,c 'est peut-tre qu'une impression  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Darkzinus

De toute faon l'avenir (proche) nous le dira ! Dans le tableau masculin, une victoire de Djokovic me plairait car il court aprs depuis un moment.

----------


## lper

Sinon on a toujours un rel espoir avec Gal, il est capable de battre n'importe quel joueur mais sur la longueur d'un tournoi comme celui-l, c'est une autre paire de manche. Il m'avait impressionn en coupe Davis contre Federer, il lui avait mis la tte sous l'eau de faon magistrale.
J'ai trop rigol hier quand Roger-Vasselin pre interview  rpondait  la question de Nelson comment il voyait la suite du match : "ce qui est sr, c'est que c'est mon fils qui va gagner".

----------


## illight

H ben il y en a des franais au 3e tour  :8O:  d'habitude ils vont pas aussi loin tous  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> H ben il y en a des franais au 3e tour  d'habitude ils vont pas aussi loin tous


T'affole pas, a va vite tre le mnage au prochain tour, d'habitude il en reste 1 voire 2 maxi en seconde semaine, (j'ai bien dit seconde, car si on a la pluie a risquerait d'tre en deuxime ::aie:: ).

----------


## Vivien46

J'ai pas regard le tableau, mais je vois Nadal gagner encore une fois, mme s'il tombe contre Djokovitch (probable). Il n'tait pas trs en forme cette saison mais son mental est norme, et il a une confiance  Roland Garros que personne d'autre n'a. Aucun joueur ne peut entrer confiant sur le cours contre lui  RG, et c'est une force qu'il a dans ce tournois selon moi.

Concernant les franais je suis pour l'instant agrablement surpris, pourvu que a dure. Esprons que Joe ne fasse pas une contre performance cette anne encore. Monfils pourrait atteindre les 1/4 ou 1/2 je pense (tout dpend du tableau encore une fois).

----------


## illight

Gasquet, je sais aps pourquoi mais je pense qu'il va pas passer le tour. Dommage, je l'aime bien Gasquet..

----------


## lper

-1, je crois qu'il va passer !
+1 mais je crois savoir pourquoi, l'autre est meilleur !  :;): 

Impressionnant Chardy hier, plus Isner frappait fort et plus il le prenait de vitesse avec des retours fulgurants.  :8O: 

Ce soir on est sr d'avoir un franais sorti  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  mais aussi sr d'avoir un franais qualifi  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 
 ::aie:: 


Comment a, moi diter mon message ? ::mouarf::

----------


## illight

Bon ben Gasquet est pass, tant mieux  ::): 

Et Cornet aussi en huitimes hop !


On va voir ce que font les autres franais  ::P:

----------


## Kreepz

Simon mne d'un set mais Mahut en veut!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

1-1, moi je suis pour Mahut, j'adore son jeu d'attaque !

----------


## illight

C'est pas lui qui avait fait un match sur 3 ou 4 jours  RG contre Isner ?

----------


## Vivien46

> C'est pas lui qui avait fait un match sur 3 ou 4 jours  RG contre Isner ?


Si si, match qu'il a perdu d'ailleurs 70-68 au dernier set  ::(:

----------


## illight

C'tait  RG ou  Wimbledon ? j'ai un doute  ::?:

----------


## Vivien46

C'tait  Wimbledon en 2010.

----------


## lper

Quel mental de Tsonga, il s'est bien sublim, bravo Kinder bueno ! ::mrgreen:: 

J'ai hte de voir Chardy demain. :8O:

----------


## foetus

Apparemment, en plus de la pluie, c'est le vent qui a gn le tchque. E. Svitolina s'en est plaint.

R.G. un tournoi  l'ancienne ... et ce n'est pas prs de changer puisque le projet de rnovation n'est pas encore vot (et s'il est vot ce n'est pas avant 2017-2018)

2015 c'est l'anne de R. Federer ... si son pote Stan se laisse faire et si le quart N. Djokovic - R.  Nadal est un match monstrueux (comme le 2011 R. Federer - N. Djokovic) [et la demi aprs contre A. Murray tout galement]

----------


## illight

J'ai vu un peu du match de Cornet, mme  l'cran tu voyais la balle tourbilloner. a doit tre horrible quand tu joue  :8O: 

En tout cas, Simon a pas fait long feu contre Wawrinka. A voir comment va continuer le match de Monfils.

Tsonga a cras Berdych, il a jou trs fort je trouve  ::D:

----------


## foetus

Dans le tableau fminin, S. Williams a pass les 3 premiers tours (dont un gros match (une remontada) contre V. Azarenka): elle va tre dur  dboulonner  ::aie:: 

Et Masha vient de perdre le premier set dans son 1/8  ::(:   ::(: 

dit: la tsarine a perdu  ::(:   ::(:  et apparemment elle va perdre sa deuxime place WTA lundi prochain

C'tait sexy lorsqu'elle posait au Trocadro avec le trophe  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

Il y a encore Ivanovic  ::mrgreen:: 


Sinon, voil 3 franais en moins : Monfils, Chardy (c'tait prmatur) et Simon (pas fait grande illusion).

Reste plus que Tsonga et peut-tre (mais j'y crois pas trop) Gasquet.

----------


## lper

Dommage Chardy, il manquait un poil de plus contre Murray, super dfenseur, a m'a fait penser  un match de ping-pong. Pour moi en tout cas c 'est la rvlation du tournoi, au moins ct franais, faudrait qu'il progresse encore un chouia.
Monfils un petit peu nonchalant, c'est ce qui a fait la diffrence ce matin contre Federer.
Heureusement qu'on peut voir les matchs en live sur le net car france 2 a tout loup des premires rencontres en ne prenant l'antenne qu' 15h, a doit tre frustrant pour certains.

----------


## lper

Heureusement que j'ai ajout franais car ce jeune amricain Sock qui vient de prendre un set  Nadal manque pas de talent. Attention  la suite du match...

----------


## illight

Et Gasquet a exist 20 minutes contre Djoko. Aprs, le rouleau compresseur s'est mis en marche  ::mrgreen::

----------


## foetus

Je trouve quand mme que R. Gasquet a eu la mme attitude qu' la coupe Davis: "je m'en fiche je ne pouvais rien faire"
Il tait mme content d'avoir tenu 2 heures [et N. Djokovic lui a d faire un bon match d'entrainement  ::mrgreen:: ]

De toute manire, avec son retour de gurison du dos et 2 gros matches, il a d s'en cogner de ce 1/8 ime  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## illight

Je suis triste que Federer soit sorti  ::(:  Bon  priori Stan a fait un gros match (je l'ai pas vu, mais aprs je sais qu'il est fort sur Terre battue..).

----------


## foetus

> Je suis triste que Federer soit sorti  Bon  priori Stan a fait un gros match (je l'ai pas vu, mais aprs je sais qu'il est fort sur Terre battue..).


R. Federrer avait une ampoule  la main  ce que j'ai compris  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

C'est marrant, tout le monde parle du quart (qui va bientt commencer d'ailleurs), mais Ferrer/Murray personne n'en parle. Pourtant, a va galoper  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon comme d'hab, Serena a fait parler la puissance face  Errani  ::mrgreen::

----------


## foetus

Dans un autre sens S. Errani n'a jamais gagn contre S. Williams (9  0) et en plus elle mesure 1 mtre 64 (*)   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen:: 

S. Errani est une bonne client pour se faire pilonner


* -> et il faudrait faire une comparaison de volume entre les 2  ::whistle::

----------


## Zirak

> * -> et il faudrait faire une comparaison de volume entre les 2


Je veux bien, mais je ne connais pas assez leurs mensurations pour savoir combien elles contiennent  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## foetus

@Zirak: carrure si tu prfres  ::langue2:: 

Sinon, on peut quasi dire les vainqueurs  ::?:   ::?: : N. Djokovic et S. Williams avec une petite pice sur Ana Ivanović

----------


## illight

> Sinon, on peut quasi dire les vainqueurs  : N. Djokovic et S. Williams avec une petite pice sur Ana Ivanović



Il est vrai que Djokovic montre une vraie suprmatie, mais mfions nous quand mme de Murray. Je pense que le match contre Murray va tre plus intressant que celui d'hier  ::): 

Ct femme, il est sur que Serena est trs (trop ?) puissante, les autres n'arrivent pas  suivre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

Je mets une pice sur Murray, d'une part parce que sa cte est plus leve et d'autre part c'est qu'il est formidable sur ce tournoi depuis le dbut, un vrai dfenseur.
Un constat un peu rapide mais le pauvre Ferrer,  moins de changer son style de jeu trop "bourrin" (ou d'liminer les 4), ne gagnera jamais un grand chelem  mon humble avis, a doit tre frustrant pour lui.

----------


## Vivien46

Ah donc absolument personne ne croit en Tsonga ? On pourrait avoir une belle surprise et le retrouver en finale (o il perdrait contre Djoko, videmment)  ::D:

----------


## illight

Ferrer tu le trouves bourrin  :8O:  moi je le trouve plutt mou au niveau de sa force de frappe. Je trouve, certes, qu'il court partout, mais au niveau de la puissance il lui en manque quand mme pas mal.

Ben Tsonga, faut dj qu'il passe Wawrinka  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Bourrin, c'tait pour dire que je le trouve pas trop cratif dans ses coups, un jeu de sape en fait.

----------


## illight

Ah oui, l je suis d'accord : quand il joue, t'as l'impression que son seul but, c'est ramener la balle, sans vraiment rflchir o. Le principal est de la remettre dans le court  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

Les victoires de Tsonga sont illogiques par rapport  son dbut de saison. L il est incroyable, une phnomnale envie de gagner lui amne une puissance dans ses coups,  en plus le public avec lui, a cr une redoutable synergie qui le propulse en demi. On a vraiment du mal  voir ses limites  notre Jo national, et si il arrivait au bout finalement ?

----------


## foetus

Stanislas Wawrinka a gagn Roland Garros une surprise  ::mrgreen:: 

D'aprs les commentaires cela pour 2 raisons:
Stan a t monstrueux, surtout en reversNovak se met trop de pression pour gagner le seul GC qui lui manque

Et aussi peut-tre une autre raison prvisible: la fatigue, Novak a enchain R. Nadal (mme s'il ne lui a pas pos de gros problmes) et Andy Murray (sur 2 jours et avec 2-3 gros sets)

----------


## Invit

De toute faons on est monstrueux une fois qu'on a gagn...

Stan s'est bien accroch, comme il a dit, c'est son mental qu'il l'a fait gagner

----------


## illight

> Et aussi peut-tre une autre raison prvisible: la fatigue, Novak a enchain R. Nadal (mme s'il ne lui a pas pos de gros problmes) et Andy Murray (sur 2 jours et avec 2-3 gros sets)


a de toute faon, tu vas l'entendre  chaque fois : il tait trop fatigu pour jouer, pour a qu'il a perdu, gnagnagna...

C'est comme quand Federer il a gagn : il a gagn parce que nadal avait perdu, et non pas parce qu'il avait gagn...
a m'nerve a  ::mrgreen:: 

En tout cas, bravo  Stan, personne ne croyait en lui, et il a fait son bout de chemin dans son coin  ::D:

----------


## foetus

> a de toute faon, tu vas l'entendre  chaque fois : il tait trop fatigu pour jouer, pour a qu'il a perdu, gnagnagna...


Tu seras quand mme d'accord  ::mrgreen::  qu'affronter G. Monfils - R. Federer - J.-W. Tsonga et terminer sa demie finale le vendredi en soire c'est nettement mieux que R. Gasquet - R. Nadal (Roland c'est son jardin) - A. Murray (qui a gagn ces 2 derniers mois 2 tournois sur terre battue) et finir sa demie le samedi aprs-midi

----------


## GPPro

> Tu seras quand mme d'accord  qu'affronter G. Monfils - R. Federer - J.-W. Tsonga et terminer sa demie finale le vendredi en soire c'est nettement mieux que R. Gasquet - R. Nadal (Roland c'est son jardin) - A. Murray (qui a gagn ces 2 derniers mois 2 tournois sur terre battue) et finir sa demie le samedi aprs-midi


On n'a pas du voir les mme matches... Gasquet et Nadal ont t compltement transparents. La demie contre Murray c'est autre chose, Mais Wawrinka n'a pas eu de match aussi facile que Djoko face  Gasquet...

----------


## Noctis

> On n'a pas du voir les mme matches... Gasquet et Nadal ont t compltement transparents. La demie contre Murray c'est autre chose, Mais Wawrinka n'a pas eu de match aussi facile que Djoko face  Gasquet...


sans parler du fait que Stan a joue son match le premier et sous la plus forte chaleur... donc trs dur a rcuprer pour l'organisme.

----------


## lper

Wawrinka a t plus offensif et beaucoup plus de coups gagnants et a a fini par payer, Djoko a tent  la fin d'en faire autant mais it's was too late.
Bravo aussi  Serena pour son 20me titre !  :;): 

Moi je rve d'un changement des rgles en supprimant ce second service, a acclrerait beaucoup plus les parties et on apprcierait mieux les "vrais" tennisman, le service prend trop d'importance dans les victoires aussi  mon avis.

----------


## GPPro

> Wawrinka a t plus offensif et beaucoup plus de coups gagnants et a a fini par payer, Djoko a tent  la fin d'en faire autant mais it's was too late.
> Bravo aussi  Serena pour son 20me titre ! 
> 
> Moi je rve d'un changement des rgles en supprimant ce second service, a acclrerait beaucoup plus les parties et on apprcierait mieux les "vrais" tennisman, le service prend trop d'importance dans les victoires aussi  mon avis.


Avec a tu tues le tennis offensif et tu fais la part belle au tennis-pourcentage. Ca n'impacte pas que le fait d'avoir un seul service : a obligerait  jouer beaucoup plus sr pour ne pas perdre son service (car le jeu offensif est plus  risque et peut tre compens par de bonnes premires balles qui ne seraient plus possible, le standard deviendrait une "premire-deuxime").

----------


## lper

> Avec a tu tues le tennis offensif et tu fais la part belle au tennis-pourcentage. Ca n'impacte pas que le fait d'avoir un seul service : a obligerait  jouer beaucoup plus sr pour ne pas perdre son service (car le jeu offensif est plus  risque et peut tre compens par de bonnes premires balles qui ne seraient plus possible, le standard deviendrait une "premire-deuxime").


Je ne pense pas, en tennis de table par exemple(ou le squash, le badminton), un seul service, il y a aussi bien des attaquants que des dfenseurs. Une seule balle, alors a changerait en effet pas mal la donne, tu auras peut-tre une stratgie compltement diffrente et on ne parlerait plus de break car le retour de service serait peut-tre plus important.
Ce que je souhaiterais, c'est qu'il n'y ait plus ces interminables attentes entre chaque point, Nadal par exemple, c'est souvent 40 secondes qu'il prend entre chaque point(j'ai chronomtr) auquel on ajoute une quinzaine de seconde entre la premire et seconde balle. Et puis, ce serait plus quitable  cause des joueurs favoriss par leur taille comme Isner (avec leur rituel un peu strange de faire passer la balle par derrire entre ses jambes).
Le jeu serait  mon avis beaucoup plus acclr et donc plus spectaculaire.

----------


## illight

Gasquet et Nadal n'ont pas vraiment exist face  Djoko effectivement. Le seul match vraiment difficile a t surtout Murray, qui a fini en 4 sets.
Pour Wawrinka, Federer et Monfils c'est quand mme des gros morceaux. Mme si je croyais peu en la victoire de Tsonga, il a quand mme lutt 4 sets.

En plus, je pense que Djoko se serait de toute faon entrain samedi, il aurait un peu tap la balle. Avec Murray, il a juste tap la balle un peu plus fort qu' l'entrainement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GPPro

> Gasquet et Nadal n'ont pas vraiment exist face  Djoko effectivement. Le seul match vraiment difficile a t surtout Murray, qui a fini en 4 sets.
> Pour Wawrinka, Federer et Monfils c'est quand mme des gros morceaux. Mme si je croyais peu en la victoire de Tsonga, il a quand mme lutt 4 sets.
> 
> En plus, je pense que Djoko se serait de toute faon entrain samedi, il aurait un peu tap la balle. Avec Murray, il a juste tap la balle un peu plus fort qu' l'entrainement


Ce n'est pas tout  fait vrai : il y a beaucoup de dpenses nerveuses dans ce genre de match !

----------


## illight

Surement, mais quand tu gagnes, les dpenses nerveuses sont fortement diminues par le gain  ::mrgreen:: 

Surtout que quand tu gagnes Nadal  Roland, je pense que tu as un regain de confiance qui doit tre assez important.

----------

